# scouse



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you hun?i see you have been online and just wondering how you are


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

Should this have been a PM?       Good old D/R

Scouse .. you have a thread   

Sorry to laugh but I chuckled when I read this


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps lol

oh well you now have you very own thread hunni


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow my own thread..........I've gone up in the world!

Sorry not been around much, but been struggling since BFN IN NOV, then xmas etc and just got back from Liverpool yesterday visiting the family!

Maybe we should rename this thread - "what made me laugh today?"  Its already worked for andi (altho not quite sure why my 'promotion' made her roll over in laughter!!!!!!!!!!!!)  It made dh and myself chuckle too!

Will be watching your progress ladies over the next few months altho won't be joining you for a while!

Hope this post brings a smile to your faces !


----------

